# NYC Ski/Snowboard Jones party



## hardline (Jul 13, 2008)

I was thinking about having a party at one of the new places we opened up. we have 12 flat screens and 2 projectors. i can arrange a bunch of drink specials/food specials. no cover or anything like that. just a bunch of people watching a bunch of movies and drinking and eating. would anyone in the nyc area be interested. the place is called sidebar and is located on 15th and irving right by union square. so there is lots of public transportation.
 thoughts?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 13, 2008)

I'll be back in the city sept 20- 23. Not sure how soon you were planning it.


----------



## hardline (Jul 13, 2008)

when ever is most convienent for everyone else i can do it pretty much any day i want to if theres a game on we have to leave a few screens with games on but thats about it. i will take bunch of pics of the place sometime this week. i just want to see if anybody is interested in a  get togehter and since i have access to the place i thought i would offer.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 13, 2008)

hardline said:


> I was thinking about having a party at one of the new places we opened up. we have 12 flat screens and 2 projectors. i can arrange a bunch of drink specials/food specials. no cover or anything like that. just a bunch of people watching a bunch of movies and drinking and eating. would anyone in the nyc area be interested. the place is called sidebar and is located on 15th and irving right by union square. so there is lots of public transportation.
> thoughts?




I'd be down...since I'm only 1.5 hours from NYC,,,I'd most likely spend the night somewhere since I'd be too drunk to drive back..


----------



## hardline (Jul 13, 2008)

we deffinatly can figure something out. if we get enough people i might be able to hit up some companies for swag for some give aways. i can get the girls in the office to run that stuff down. if anybody has sugestions i am open to anything.


----------



## krisskis (Jul 13, 2008)

I would be up for some cocktails and fun!! Im right on Long Island, so the train is very convenient for me to get into the city. maybe i can hook up with my sister or KingSlug to come with me.


----------



## Greg (Jul 13, 2008)

In the fall, I'm in Manhattan for the Ski Vermont event which is usually September and the I Love NY First Tracks event which is normally in November. Both junkets usually wrap up between 8 and 9 pm.  If this happens to align with either of those, I'm down.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm game.


----------



## hardline (Jul 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> In the fall, I'm in Manhattan for the Ski Vermont event which is usually September and the I Love NY First Tracks event which is normally in November. Both junkets usually wrap up between 8 and 9 pm.  If this happens to align with either of those, I'm down.



i think september would probally work best. lets get everyones input. it would be cool to get as many AZers there as possible. 

what days are the events?


----------



## hardline (Jul 13, 2008)

krisskis said:


> I would be up for some cocktails and fun!! Im right on Long Island, so the train is very convenient for me to get into the city. maybe i can hook up with my sister or KingSlug to come with me.



anybody is welcome. its a pretty cool place. so much so i decided to throw a party every friday and thats saying alot because i don't really like to hang out at the places we build.


----------



## Greg (Jul 14, 2008)

hardline said:


> what days are the events?



I have no idea. I can check with the VSAA to see if they have a date planned.


----------



## dmc (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm in NYC next Monday and Tuesday night..


----------



## hardline (Jul 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> I have no idea. I can check with the VSAA to see if they have a date planned.



cool


----------



## hardline (Jul 16, 2008)

dmc said:


> I'm in NYC next Monday and Tuesday night..



i will be doing an install over on 10th and 2 till (village pourhouse) about 5 then i go over to 15th to have dinner and watch the what ever game is on.


----------



## hardline (Aug 24, 2008)

so the owners are cool with me doing this i just need to find a date that works for everybody.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm easy.  Friday would be best though.


----------



## hardline (Aug 25, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> I'm easy.  Friday would be best though.



fridays are good. i throw a party there already on fridays.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 25, 2008)

hardline said:


> fridays are good. i throw a party there already on fridays.



Looks like we're just talking to ourselves in this thread.  Perhaps we should have a pre-party "meeting" to scout places for when we can get some other people.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 25, 2008)

As I said before..I'll be down for whenever..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 25, 2008)

hardline said:


> fridays are good. i throw a party there already on fridays.



I have a concert at 7 this Friday.  If you're staying out anyway to DJ, we can meet for a pop or two.


----------



## hardline (Aug 25, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> I have a concert at 7 this Friday.  If you're staying out anyway to DJ, we can meet for a pop or two.



sure. what show are you going to see? and where? the place is called sidebar it is on the corner of 15 and irving. right by irving plaza.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 25, 2008)

hardline said:


> sure. what show are you going to see? and where? the place is called sidebar it is on the corner of 15 and irving. right by irving plaza.



Perfect!  I have to be at 23rd and the East River.  It's a rocks off concert cruise.  Name of the band is the Ryan Montebleau Band.  We'll firm up later on in the week, but I can be in by 5:30ish.  Will give us about an hour or so, if that's good for you.


----------



## hardline (Aug 25, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Perfect!  I have to be at 23rd and the East River.  It's a rocks off concert cruise.  Name of the band is the Ryan Montebleau Band.  We'll firm up later on in the week, but I can be in by 5:30ish.  Will give us about an hour or so, if that's good for you.



cool we can have a few beers and some food. they just got all the beers in for the vintage side something like 40 beers.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 25, 2008)

hardline said:


> cool we can have a few beers and some food. they just got all the beers in for the vintage side something like 40 beers.



sounds like fun.  see you then


----------



## hardline (Oct 13, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> I have a concert at 7 this Friday.  If you're staying out anyway to DJ, we can meet for a pop or two.



shit doood forgot about this. but i am thinking we need to do something either this or next friday next friday is probally best. ill go to the store and pick up some dvds need some sugestions. i really want to see the t rice flick. it would look dope on the 70" holloscreen.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 13, 2008)

hardline said:


> shit doood forgot about this. but i am thinking we need to do something either this or next friday next friday is probally best. ill go to the store and pick up some dvds need some sugestions. i really want to see the t rice flick. it would look dope on the 70" holloscreen.



I could do either Friday..for serious..I get paid Thursday so I'll be Ballin


----------



## Greg (Oct 13, 2008)

I'll be in Manhattan on 11/10. It's a Monday though....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'll be in Manhattan on 11/10. It's a Monday though....



clit convention?


----------



## hardline (Oct 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'll be in Manhattan on 11/10. It's a Monday though....



let me know ill have you down to sidebar and we can have a few of the cool fall beer they just got in.


----------

